# Myspace.Mp3 zu "URL"



## sven_lueneburg (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, also ich habe folgendes Problem (und hoffe, ich bin hier richtig):

Ich möchte auf meiner Seite von "myspace" diesen alternativen Flash-Player einbauen, der mehr als 4 Songs zulässt. Leider muß man ja die Mp3s in eine "URL "umwandeln. Ich finde einfach keine seriöse Seite, die diesen Upload anbietet. Immer wieder heißt es: registrieren sie sich...dann macht man das, dann kommt wieder irgendwas...also es ist echt nervig. Wer kann mir da helfen? 
Viele Grüße, Sven

PS: Selbstverständlich habe ich die Rechte an den Mp3s-sind meine eigenen Songs.


----------



## luke_the_duke (9. Februar 2007)

Hallo!



> Mp3s in eine "URL "umwandeln



DU meinst wohl, dass du deine MP3's irgendwo raufstellen musst, auf einen Webserver etc. Am seriösesten wäre wohl ein eigener Webspace, auf den du deine Dateien hochladen kannst. Viele Internet-Anbieter bieten ihren Kunden einen kleinen Webspace an, vielleicht hast du einen Bekannten, der eine eigene Website betreibt oder möchtest über kurz oder lang selbst ein wenig Webspace mieten.  
Ich kenne mich mit dem Angebot an Host-Seiten nicht aus, aber soviel ich weiss sind Anbieter wie rapidshare etc. halt meist kostenpflichtig oder unbrauchbar. 

gruss


----------



## sight011 (7. Oktober 2007)

bei arcor gibt es web-space for free - bei näheren Infos bitte anschreiben oder nutze doch diese seite

http://www.fileden.com/upload.php

oder es gibt auch direkt flashplayer für myspace die das anbieten das du die dateien direkt bei ihnen hochlädst



Gruß A.


----------

